

A Scope and Engine based, customizable and paginator for Rails 3 and 4 - Bydom
https://github.com/amatsuda/kaminari

======
purephase
Kaminari is great, and it's been around for awhile now. Not sure why this has
been posted today, but anyone using Rails that requires pagination in any way
would benefit greatly from it's implementation.

Specifically:

"Does not globally pollute Array, Hash, Object or AR::Base."

Which is very polite.

~~~
jerhinesmith
I switched from will_paginate to kaminari when I made the move from rails 2 to
rails 3 and haven't looked back. It's a great library that works as
advertised.

